# Doughnut Recipe??



## bunky (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry if this is not the right Forum for this,  But I'm looking for a good donut recipe...


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmm, doughnuts, is there anything they can't do (the immortal words of Homer Simpson).


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 13, 2008)

I got no recipes, but I can give you directions to the nearest Krispy Kreme.

Good luck.  If you get a good one, I may just have to try it too.


----------



## vlap (Mar 13, 2008)

You can use a pate a choux for eclairs and cream puff type doughnuts and a brioche rolled 3/4" thick. Cut disk for your cream or jelly filled and cut a hole in the middle for a traditional shape.

Choux dough can also be used to make churros.


----------



## vlap (Mar 13, 2008)

I have recipes for both if you can't find one on the net... It might be tomorrow before I can get it to you though. I am at work and heading straight out for some fishing once the work day is done.


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 13, 2008)

God, what a tough life.  Catch the big one for me.


----------



## vlap (Mar 14, 2008)

Not much out there tonight.. will go wading tomorrow night...


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Glazed Yeast Donuts

3/4 cup scalded milk 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 (.25 ounce) envelope active dry yeast 
1/4 cup warm water 
4 cups sifted all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg (optional) 
1/3 cup butter or margarine 
2 eggs, beaten 
oil for deep frying 
2 cups confectioners' sugar 
6 tablespoons milk 


In a medium bowl, stir together the scalded milk, sugar, and salt. Set aside to cool until tepid. If using nutmeg, stir it into the flour, and add 2 cups of the mixture to the milk, and beat until well blended. 
In a small bowl, dissolve the yeast in warm water. Stir into the milk and flour mixture, then mix in the butter and eggs. Mix in the remaining flour 1/2 cup at a time. When dough is firm enough, turn it out onto a floured surface, and knead for 3 to 4 minutes. Place into an oiled bowl, cover and allow dough to rise until doubled in bulk. This should take 30 to 45 minutes. 
On a lightly floured surface, roll the dough out to 1/2 inch in thickness. Cut into circles using a donut cutter, or round cutter. Set aside to rise for 30 to 40 minutes, or until light. 
Heat one inch of oil in a deep heavy frying pan to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Fry donuts a few at a time. Cook on each side until golden brown, then remove to drain on paper towels. Glaze while warm, or just sprinkle with sugar. 
To make the glaze, stir together the confectioners' sugar and 6 tablespoons milk until smooth. Dip warm donuts into glaze, and set aside to cool. 
Cake Donuts

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1 cup milk 
1 egg, beaten 
1/4 cup butter, melted and cooled 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
2 quarts oil for deep frying 

1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 cup white sugar 

In a large bowl, stir together the flour, 1/2 cup sugar, baking powder, salt, 1 teaspoon of cinnamon and nutmeg. Make a well in the center and pour in the milk, egg, butter, and vanilla. Mix until well blended. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour. 
Heat oil in a deep heavy skillet or deep-fryer to 370 degrees F (185 degrees C). On a floured board, roll chilled dough out to 1/2 inch thickness. Use a 3 inch round cutter to cut out doughnuts. Use a smaller cutter to cut holes from center. If you do not have a small cutter, use the mouth of a bottle. 
Fry doughnuts in hot oil until golden brown, turning once. Remove from oil to drain on paper plates. Combine the remaining 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon and 1/2 cup sugar in a large resealable bag. Place a few warm donuts into the bag at a time, seal and shake to coat.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 22, 2008)

anyone got any recipes for oven baked donuts - and this time it's not the anti-fat thing, hell I live on donuts when I'm in across the atlantic :-) (krispy cremes should be banned - call them donuts - I don't. Give me a dunkin donuts or a tim hortons any day of the week, hell even the wallmart in-store donuts knock krispy-kremes into a cocked hat (ah but timmies are just canada - boy you americans don't know what you're missing)
It's simply that we don't have a deep fat dryer. And oven baking is way more convenient :-)

Best donuts I ever had was in a mom-and pops coffee shop on the outskirts of bakersfield. That was 8 years ago now and I still wake up drooling some nights lol. Not only were they over twice the size of normal donuts they were just fresh that morning - sheer bliss. 

When people come back from canada they bring me timmies honey crullers - or else ! 
lol


----------



## packplantpath (Sep 22, 2008)

Man what is it with you.

 Don't like streaky bacon, and now Krispy Kreme....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least you like smoked meat......


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 22, 2008)

And no deep fryer,you human


----------



## dforbes (Oct 2, 2008)

deep pan, cooking oil, heat source


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah looking the the recipes above it just says 1 inch of oil in a normal pan - I can do that :-) 

Good to be reminded of older threads, mmmm, donuts. 
And I still maintain that krispy creme suck - their crullers are made from cake donut mix - not even hollow ! ;-)


----------



## mofo (Feb 4, 2009)

What'd he say???


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 5, 2009)

lol he said use choux pastry to make eclairs. And use a brioch dough for other types of donuts :-) 

My breadmaker comes with a brioche recipe hmmmm....


----------

